

Los Angeles hackers ? Are you out there ? - slay2k

I know I'm not the only one ...<p>Yet I've met precious few in the last couple years, and while they remain my close friends, none currently have the liberty to seriously contemplate doing a startup. Life always seems to intervene.<p>Do I really have to move back to the Bay to find people like me ? Or are there others here who are ready to fill out their YC apps, but wish they weren't alone ?
======
slay2k
I wouldn't say "I know I'm not the only one" if I didn't consider myself a
hacker..

~~~
fraXis
What do you program in?

~~~
slay2k
Hmm, is this going to be a dick measuring contest or are you actually
interested ?

If it's the latter, email me.

~~~
fraXis
I wouldn't of asked if I wasn't interested. Can't e-mail you if you don't make
your e-mail address public.

~~~
slay2k
Doh, didn't realize the email field wasn't public. Try now.

------
slay2k
13 hours and not one response ? Sigh.

------
fraXis
Are you a hacker? Or an idea guy?

